# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Outing in Jan 2010

## David Moses Heng

Hi All,

it has been quite a while since We last had a gathering.

May i humbly suggest that one be plan in Jan 2010.

Places of interest will be the staple places like Drive 12, LCK, sea View and of course our all time favourite C328 ending with Biotope/WuHu for a corporate visit from AQ?

Suggestions anyone?

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2. AL76 aka David Heng
3. Barnby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
5.

----------


## blue33

Hey that's a good ideal. We can maybe conduct some simple course or share our knowledge to those beginner or anyone that need help. I dont mind to share what i knew, same goes to others who would like to share.  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

I am in. Let me know

----------


## David Moses Heng

Great!!

Can we meet to discuss the iternary?

----------


## blue33

Lets roll the ball....  ::smt043:  :w:  :Grin: 

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2.
3.
4.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Lets roll the ball.... 
> 
> 1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
> 2. *AL76 aka David Heng*
> 3.Barnby aka Colin
> 4.



updated already

----------


## Aquanoob

As a beginner, I don't have much to share, but got a lot more to learn
from the veteran and experts of the forum. If the outing welcomes newbie,
then count me in.  :Jump for joy: 
Added: If the AQ T-shirt is ready by that time then it will be wonderful timing,
but the time looks too short to be get it done.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> As a beginner, I don't have much to share, but got a lot more to learn
> from the veteran and experts of the forum. If the outing welcomes newbie,
> then count me in. 
> Added: If the AQ T-shirt is ready by that time then it will be wonderful timing,
> but the time looks too short to be get it done.



hi bro, everybody is welcome. i am also a newbie myself( don't let the post count misled you). Furthermore, I believe that this forum exist because the original intent was for one and all to learn from each other. Hence, don't feel bad about having nothing to give. By having a attitude of learning you are already contributing. 

You are most welcome to join us for this trip. Just update your name in the list that bro Blue 33 has started. Cheers!!

----------


## blue33

Bro Altum_lover76 said is correct. Everyday is a learning day for me, there's always so much thing to learn.  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Bro Altum_lover76 said is corrected. Everyday is a learning day for me, there's always so much thing to learn.



correct *or* corrected?  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Hope i'm not attending English lesson..  :Laughing:

----------


## Fuzzy

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2. AL76 aka David Heng
3. Barnby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
5. 

Also it would help if we could draft a tentative itinerary, and maybe list who is driving and the number of seats they can spare to tompang non-driving bros if they can?

Maybe bro Altum Lover can copy paste this list into his parent post?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Also it would help if we could draft a tentative itinerary, and maybe list who is driving and the number of seats they can spare to tompang non-driving bros if they can?
> 
> Maybe bro Altum Lover can copy paste this list into his parent post?


It will be ideal if we can meet up for discussion. I am free next week on friday(whole day).

Otherwise we can chat on im.

my private email is [email protected]oo.com.sg

BTW, the nominal roll is already in the first post.

Regards.

----------


## Fuzzy

I'll be going to C328 in the afternoon next Saturday (19th Dec) hehe maybe can meet up there?

Actually my seats are full because I drive a 2 seater (no, not a sportscar)  :Razz: 

A van...so actually if there are bros who really don't mind and really want to tag along they can sit in the
rear cargo area, heh.

I can tompang up to 6 - 8 ppl. and some of them can even buy fish tanks, lol  :Evil:

----------


## blue33

MSN would be great, i think most people use that. Most of the time you can find me in MSN. We can have a group conversation on MSN. I'm free most time.  :Grin:  LOL, i'm not jobless or student btw.  :Laughing:

----------


## vinz

Wah... what kind of job do you have? Does it pay well? :-p

----------


## blue33

enough to eat bread  :Razz:  LOL...  :Cool:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> enough to eat bread  LOL...


Don't be so humble lah, well-paid, flexible hours, hey, better reveal your true identity Adrian.. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Gosh... are we organizing the meetup or private investigation?  :Evil:  LOL  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  

Hey borrow your shop for the meet up lar? We can use the outside as a place for playground and demonstration? How about that? Just get more chairs and drawing board, projector etc etc...  :Roll Eyes: 




> Don't be so humble lah, well-paid, flexible hours, hey, better reveal your true identity Adrian..

----------


## David Moses Heng

> MSN would be great, i think most people use that. Most of the time you can find me in MSN. We can have a group conversation on MSN. I'm free most time.  LOL, i'm not jobless or student btw.



my [email protected] email will be : [email protected]

I am also free 95 % of my time :Grin:  :Grin: 

Regards

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Gosh... are we organizing the meetup or private investigation?  LOL  
> 
> Hey borrow your shop for the meet up lar? We can use the outside as a place for playground and demonstration? How about that? Just get more chairs and drawing board, projector etc etc...


welcome, welcome..tables, chairs all have, but projector don't have..food is nearby..huge open parking space behind..let us know of your plans eh..

cheers :Smile:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> Don't be so humble lah, well-paid, flexible hours, hey, better reveal your true identity Adrian..





> Gosh... are we organizing the meetup or private investigation?  LOL  
> 
> Hey borrow your shop for the meet up lar? We can use the outside as a place for playground and demonstration? How about that? Just get more chairs and drawing board, projector etc etc...


 
hmmmm...

Flexible hours...
well paid...
revealing true identity...

AH LONG????  :Shocked: 


hehehehe better own up!!!  :Blah: 


anyway I have never been to a AQ gathering, well due to commitment to family and work, but this coming Jan 11 onwards I will have some freedom, so I don't mind meeting up  :Well done:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> anyway I have never been to a AQ gathering, well due to commitment to family and work, but this coming Jan 11 onwards I will have some freedom, so I don't mind meeting up


will keep in mind of the dates. Wanna help plan? :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

anymore people? Moderators coming along? 

so far the list is 

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2. AL76 aka David Heng
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
5. 



Eddy, Yi Xiang, Iwishallcouldwin, Will you guys be coming? :Razz:

----------


## blue33

Seems like no one interested?...  :Huh?:

----------


## David Moses Heng

no worries mate. the fire is just being started. :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

Meeting up Jan? is there a date set?
Depending on date i might just be able to go. but i am new so more to learning then sharing hope you guys don mind

----------


## dkk08

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2. AL76 aka David Heng
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested)

----------


## David Moses Heng

tentative date may i propose 16th Jan, 0930 hours to 1630 hours?

Places of interest 

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
1030 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 world farm at 15 Bah Soon Pah Rd(don't know where)/Biotope


Inputs please.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> will keep in mind of the dates. Wanna help plan?


I would if I got time ^_^

what needed to be plan?

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> tentative date may i propose 16th Jan, 0930 hours to 1630 hours?
> 
> Places of interest 
> 
> 0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
> 1030 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
> 1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
> 1200 Farmart for Lunch
> 1245 Qian Hu
> ...


Crap! I need to work on SAT! zzz means I would need to miss Teo and Gan, which I never been before...

How about WuHu?

I means places like Eco Culture...

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Crap! I need to work on SAT! zzz means I would need to miss Teo and Gan, which I never been before...
> 
> How about WuHu?
> 
> I means places like Eco Culture...


bro, it is only a proposal. Nothing is firmed as of now pending inputs from interested parties.

Just keep the ideas and suggestions coming. We will see what we have and work out something so that we may encourage maximum participation. :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> 1445 world farm at 15 Bah Soon Pah Rd(don't know where)/Biotope


15 Bah Soon Pah is at Sembawang Road. Bit too far, lah

----------


## eddy planer

> How about WuHu?...


From the West end countryside travel down to Tiong Bahru just to visit Wuhu!!!

I wish got got 25hrs to spend! :Shocked:

----------


## dkk08

World Farm is a plant nursery, you sure u guys interested to visit a nursery?  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> World Farm is a plant nursery, you sure u guys interested to visit a nursery?


suggestions ?

----------


## felix_fx2

Oh, then can count me in then.
 :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Why not 1st January 2010? It is a public holiday after all. Participant of the outing can meet up again during the weekend to go to the other places if time does not permit. Just a suggestion.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

I wont be back from Jarkata untill 10 Jan. But no worries, I can try to join the next outing instead.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> From the West end countryside travel down to Tiong Bahru just to visit Wuhu!!!
> 
> I wish got got 25hrs to spend!


I used to go to C328, then NA Thompson, then to Y618 and lastly Pasir Ris Fish farm  :Jump for joy:  

About 4 hrs or so.

But nowadays only NA or C328.

It is sad that no shops in Singapore carries a wide range of healthy plants. Wouldn't it be nice that we only have to go to a single location where everything from Plant Nurseries, pet shops to aquarium shops are under one roof, just like Sim Lim Square for all IT needs  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shaihulud

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2. AL76 aka David Heng
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested) 
6.* Shaihulud aka Yong*

I would like to go as well, but have to work on saturday, but I will take leave :Smile:  I have never been to any of those places except for c238 so it will be an eye opener. WIll be nice to see the rest of you guys as well.

----------


## Fuzzy

> tentative date may i propose 16th Jan, 0930 hours to 1630 hours?
> 
> Places of interest 
> 
> 0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
> 1030 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
> 1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
> 1200 Farmart for Lunch
> 1245 Qian Hu
> ...


The date and itinerary is fine with me, but I think there might be a problem with the timing, its going to be fast and furious with so many locations.
1 hour at Qian Hu, 1 hour at Teo's might be tight, because everyone will be arriving with +/- 15 mins difference, some people might end up there 
then just have 30 mins to look around before heading on to the next location.

I think we might need to remove one or two venues, and increase the time allotment per venue by another 30 mins or so? Might be a bit too
ambitious to visit so many LFS / Nurseries in 1 outing, heh. Just my thoughts though, it may be doable still.


I once had an impromptu LFS outing with some bros here.

We bumped into each other at Bioplast, then ended up heading down to NA followed by C328.

That already took about half the day. (9:30am to 3:00pm) Some of us went home in between stops to drop off Livestock, pick up CO2 tanks for refilling etc.

----------


## Aquanoob

I am interested in joining the Jan 2010 LFS tour if there is still a car seat left, as I don't drive.
The places of interest looks fine as there are a few that I haven't been to.
Hope that more members will join in to make it more fun and grand.  :Laughing:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> The date and itinerary is fine with me, but I think there might be a problem with the timing, its going to be fast and furious with so many locations.
> 1 hour at Qian Hu, 1 hour at Teo's might be tight, because everyone will be arriving with +/- 15 mins difference, some people might end up there 
> then just have 30 mins to look around before heading on to the next location.
> 
> I think we might need to remove one or two venues, and increase the time allotment per venue by another 30 mins or so? Might be a bit too
> ambitious to visit so many LFS / Nurseries in 1 outing, heh. Just my thoughts though, it may be doable still.
> 
> 
> I once had an impromptu LFS outing with some bros here.
> ...


Hi Fuzzy,

thanks for the input.

the schedule was just a guide. Off course we can change it as the interest grows. as of now, I am afraid that there is 1 car and that may not be enough for the execution of the outing. 

However, things are still looking good as the proposed is still a bit off( About 1 month).

I will finalise everything when the date draws nearer.

In the meantime, keep the inputs and ideas coming.

Let's make this outing happens. :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2. AL76 aka David Heng
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively)

I'm not too sure, I'll be away on biz trip at that time. Remember guys let kopi over more vivarium or paludarium chat. I thinking getting either green white frogs for my 222 viva or palu tank or 6ft palu monster.

Hopefully those frogs dont turn into charming prince if either my wife or my daughter start kissing it!. :Evil:  :Flame:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
> ------------------------------------------------
> 1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
> 2. AL76 aka David Heng
> 3. Barmby aka Colin
> 4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
> 5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested)
> 6. Shaihulud aka Yong
> 7. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively)


in this list, the only drivers i know are eddy and fuzzy.

Can we confirm the number as this? 

Anybody wants to help review the schedule for the day?

----------


## Fuzzy

Schedule looks good (and interesting, I haven't been to many of these places) but my suggestion is to pad the timing by an additional 30 mins per location.

At worst we finish the outing early, better than late, or having to skip stops.

----------


## felix_fx2

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
2. AL76 aka David Heng
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively)
8. *felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)*

Add me in too  :Smile: 
Suppose that the RV time is 0930 @ C328 also?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
> ------------------------------------------------
> 1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5)
> 2. AL76 aka David Heng (*#()!&!
> 3. Barmby aka Colin
> 4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full)
> 5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested)
> 6. Shaihulud aka Yong
> 7. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively)
> 8. *felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)*


Can i know who are the confirmed people coming and who are the drivers except fuzzy and eddy? I don't drive cos I have yet to get my license :Grin:

----------


## Shaihulud

Unfortunately I do not own a car.

----------


## felix_fx2

i am coming but i also don't drive.

----------


## fotoudavid

me cannot join...... so sad...... my wife nephew wedding, so need to take care my kids..... :Crying: 

also, the schedule too tight, my suggestions is to concentrate on the west better, as there are already 3 to 4 locations.

----------


## blue33

I should be able to make it.  :Grin:  Most likely will be driving on that day, got 3 seats available.  :Opps:  so quiet....  :Huh?:

----------


## David Moses Heng

List of Interested Members for Jan 2010 LFS Tour!
------------------------------------------------
1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving
8. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)

so in any case, we can have 1 car and 1 van?

can the brothers confirm this?

----------


## dkk08

Please let it be on a saturday as I've RT(Remedial Training coz I always fail IPPT) on sundays and Tuesdays...

----------


## felix_fx2

> tentative date may i propose 16th Jan, 0930 hours to 1630 hours?
> 
> Places of interest 
> 
> 0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
> 1030 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
> 1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
> 1200 Farmart for Lunch
> 1245 Qian Hu
> ...





> Please let it be on a saturday as I've RT(Remedial Training coz I always fail IPPT) on sundays and Tuesdays...


So far i see only that date which is a saturday.

----------


## dkk08

> So far i see only that date which is a saturday.


 :Grin:  just a reminder as it was only a tentative date... so any confirmation? The date is fast approaching... 1 more week

----------


## David Moses Heng

confirmed 16th jan 2010.

Confirming attendance.

----------


## soulfinder78

Anymore place for 1 more? It will be a good chance to hunt for rocks.

soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving) but I might not be able to complete the entire trip.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Amended program

Places of interest 

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 Biotope


confirm list

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond (as long as time permits I'm interested)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving
8. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)
9.soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)

inputs and suggestions please.

Brothers going for the trip, kindly respond.

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

I should be able to make it for next sat 16th... hope to find/see some rare stuff at the farms  :Grin:

----------


## Shaihulud

Definitely will be going on the 16th january sat, taken leave.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I should be able to make it for next sat 16th... hope to find/see some rare stuff at the farms



how rare you want?  :Grin:  confirm no frogs BUT then again maybe over at QH we may see some african clawed frog...

----------


## David Moses Heng

anyone bringing camera?

----------


## dkk08

> how rare you want?  confirm no frogs BUT then again maybe over at QH we may see some african clawed frog...


you never know lor... farms can have many surprises... no frogs got amphibians can liao

----------


## dkk08

> anyone bringing camera?


I should be bringing my point and shoot  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> you never know lor... farms can have many surprises... no frogs got amphibians can liao


have. confirm have.

----------


## dkk08

> have. FBN. 5 tanks full of them and the chinese paddle tail.


shhhh don't say mah or rather cannot say here... wait get scolding from mods  :Shocked:  :Opps: 

I better bring more ammo ($) that day  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

> anyone bringing camera?


i am bringing only my handphone 8MP is enough i think.




> I better bring more ammo ($) that day


yes sir, i'll have my revolver ready. :Angel:

----------


## fotoudavid

maybe have chance to meet you guys at qian hu, maybe.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Guys,

can we postpone to 23 Jan, I will available. This 16 Jan, i'll be away for biz trip.

Are you guys ok and agree with 23 Jan? Isnt nice if all of us combined share the same interest like palu or viva over kopi on 23 Jan?

let me know your thoughts

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi Guys,
> 
> can we postpone to 23 Jan, I will available. This 16 Jan, i'll be away for biz trip.
> 
> Are you guys ok and agree with 23 Jan? Isnt nice if all of us combined share the same interest like palu or viva over kopi on 23 Jan?
> 
> let me know your thoughts


As the organizer for the outing, I suggest that we proceed as per plan taking on consideration that one of the members has ready took leave. Furthermore, for this trip, there is no specific objective in mind. The main objective for this trip IMO would be net working and getting to know more people. For specific trip like whAt Eddy suggested, maybe we cam plan one post CNY?

So for those whom have already indicate your intention of going for this trip, can I confidently say that most except bro Eddy can make it?

----------


## dkk08

> As the organizer for the outing, I suggest that we proceed as per plan taking on consideration that one of the members has ready took leave. Furthermore, for this trip, there is no specific objective in mind. The main objective for. This trip IMO would be net working and getting to know more people. For specific trip like whAt Eddy suggested, maybe we cam plan one post CNY?
> 
> So for those whom have already indicate your intention of going for this trip, can I confident say that most except bro Eddy can't make it?


Agree Bro Altum, coz I've already taken leave from my CO liao  :Grin: 

Bro Eddy, you looking for anything in particular? Maybe we can help you look out for them at the farms... as for another kopi session I sure don't mind  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Places of interest 

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 Biotope


guys do you mind stating how many pax you are bringing or are you travelling alone?

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)
8.soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)

----------


## dkk08

guys do you mind stating how many pax you are bringing or are you travelling alone?

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmedb(shld just be me since i already taken leave from my CO)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)
8.soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)

----------


## David Moses Heng

can the brothers whom have indicated their interest kindly confirm the number of pax and availablity of vehicle once again?

Thank you.

----------


## eddy planer

Sir,

Can you include me with car under tentatively, please ?

let me know your thoughts, bros

----------


## blue33

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmedb(shld just be me since i already taken leave from my CO)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)
8.soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)

----------


## barmby

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmedb(shld just be me since i already taken leave from my CO)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)
8.soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)

----------


## johannes

if i am not wrong C328 opens at 10.30am normally, in case you guys want to visit them after quick breakfast

----------


## David Moses Heng

Updated list.

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed (should just be me since i already taken l 
leave from my CO)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)
8. soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)
9.eddy planer aka eddy - driving

----------


## felix_fx2

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed (should just be me since i already taken l 
leave from my CO)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447) (1 pax)
8. soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)
9.* eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving*

----------


## sheng

Places of interest 

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 Biotope

--------------------------------------

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed (should just be me since i already taken l leave from my CO)
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447) (1 pax)
8. soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)
9.* eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving*

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Hello!

So is the outing date on 16Jan Sat. 2010?

----------


## blue33

Yes this Sat.  :Smile: 




> Hello!
> 
> So is the outing date on 16Jan Sat. 2010?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hello!
> 
> So is the outing date on 16Jan Sat. 2010?



can i invite you to join us? :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> can i invite you to join us?


Can we invite you to join us , too! :Jump for joy:

----------


## eddy planer

Yo guys!

I'd push my biz trip to my colleague to replace me.

Which means I'm free to join you guys for this sat outing, confirmed!  :Jump for joy: 

David, I can ride 3 non-driver bros, please arrange and note that , hor.

----------


## dkk08

> Yo guys!
> 
> I'd push my biz trip to my colleague to replace me.
> 
> Which means I'm free to join you guys for this sat outing, confirmed! 
> 
> David, I can ride 3 non-driver bros, please arrange and note that , hor.


Great! Can I take hitch a ride in your vehicle pls?  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Yo guys!
> 
> I'd push my biz trip to my colleague to replace me.
> 
> Which means I'm free to join you guys for this sat outing, confirmed! 
> 
> David, I can ride 3 non-driver bros, please arrange and note that , hor.



okie. please include myself and my daughter in your list of passengers :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

That's great folks!

Yeah the 3 Ds are:

Desmond,David and Dotter, welcome aboard!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## goody992828

I wish to join you guys, however due to currently in the mist of moving house, hence these few weekends burn. Need to do packing..... sigh !..... maybe will try to join you guys next round man... cheers for organizing such an activity.... please do share some pictures with us after the trip.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I wish to join you guys, however due to currently in the mist of moving house, hence these few weekends burn. Need to do packing..... sigh !..... maybe will try to join you guys next round man... cheers for organizing such an activity.... please do share some pictures with us after the trip.



no prob brother. In fact i think i should organise one more post CNY for viva/palu lovers.

----------


## vinz

Suggest the drivers post their estimate residence, or point of origin on the journey to meeting point. Maybe other non-drivers can hitch a ride to the meeting point if convenient for the driver.

----------


## felix_fx2

My home @ Toa payoh.
maybe can hitch with Barmby? i think he lives near.  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

Places of interest

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 Biotope

--------------------------------------

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax)
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed 1 Pax > Sembawang
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447) (1 pax) > Toa Payoh
8. soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving)
9. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving

----------


## David Moses Heng

Places of interest

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 Biotope

--------------------------------------

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax) > Yew Tee
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed 1 Pax > Sembawang
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447) (1 pax) > Toa Payoh
8. *soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving, might not be able to make it)*
9. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving (1 pax) > Toh Guan

----------


## eddy planer

Hi guys

Are we meeting together at C328 kopi-shop at 9.00am this Saturday?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi guys
> 
> Are we meeting together at C328 kopi-shop at 9.00am this Saturday?


*0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst*
1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 Biotope

----------


## dkk08

> *0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst*
> 1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
> 1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
> 1200 Farmart for Lunch
> 1245 Qian Hu
> 1345 Sea View
> 1445 Biotope


if we meet at 930 for breakfast hor means C328 not open yet leh hmmm

----------


## sheng

Places of interest

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
1000 Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
1100 Teo's Aquatic garden
1200 Farmart for Lunch
1245 Qian Hu
1345 Sea View
1445 Biotope

--------------------------------------

1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax) > Yew Tee
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed 1 Pax > Sembawang
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447) (1 pax) > Toa Payoh
8. *soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving, might not be able to make it)*
9. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving (1 pax) > Toh Guan

----------


## blue33

i have to give up this meet up this time, sprained my back.  :Sad:  enjoy yourself guys.  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Adrian,

That's OK, but please do take extra care.

Try acupuncture ,hope this will help you a great deal. I'd slipped disk recently and went see acupuncturist and i got well and able to ran in 1 week time!

Hope we'll meet up for kopi soon, bro!

----------


## blue33

Thanks Eddy! If tomorrow i'm ok, i may join your, hopefully.  :Smile:  Oh... didnt know slipped disk can be cure by acupuncturist, my mom had slipped disk before she passed away, if i've know this at that time, she would not have suffered so much, watching her weeped everyday really torturing.  :Sad:

----------


## barmby

Back pain could be due to spasm. Avoid cold drinks - this has been proven. It reduce pain significantly.

----------


## blue33

Yes Sir!  :Grin: 




> Back pain could be due to spasm. Avoid cold drinks - this has been proven. It reduce pain significantly.

----------


## felix_fx2

> i have to give up this meet up this time, sprained my back.  enjoy yourself guys.


adrian can try Yishun chinese physician, think its pretty near to chong pang district its near a temple that one.
Pretty good the last time i sprain my back, lessen alot of the ache and pains.

----------


## blue33

thanks felix_fx2 for the info  :Smile: 




> adrian can try Yishun chinese physician, think its pretty near to chong pang district its near a temple that one.
> Pretty good the last time i sprain my back, lessen alot of the ache and pains.

----------


## dkk08

Guys as the date draws nearer we need to confirm the folks that are attending this outing as well as those who are driving. The following is the update list. 


1. blue33 aka Adrian (9seven4seven24zero5) - (1 pax - tentatively not coming due to sprain back) driving
2. AL76 aka David Heng 98390171 (2 pax) > Yew Tee
3. Barmby aka Colin driving 1 pax
4. Fuzzy aka Wilson (Driving but seats will be full) - driving
5. dkk08 aka Desmond - Confirmed 1 Pax > Sembawang
6. Shaihulud aka Yong
7. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447) (1 pax) > Toa Payoh
8. soulfinder78 AKA alex (driving, might not be able to make it)
9. eddy planer aka eddy(tentatively) driving (1 pax) > Toh Guan 

Those in red are those not attending and those in black are those coming. Drivers are in blue. 

The following will be the allocation of the transport (if I may take the liberty to initiate the arrangement) 

Eddy's car 
1. Eddy 
2. dkk08 aka Desmond
3. AL76 aka David 
4. AL76 aka David's Daughter 


Barmby aka Colin's car 
1. Barmby aka Colin
2. Shaihulud aka Yong
3. felix_fx2 aka Felix (Nine2394447)

Did I miss out anyone?

----------


## Goondoo

Where are you staying? There is free acupuncture services by some Buddhist Volunteering group below the void deck of Ang Mo Kio Ave 6 every Wednesday. Feedback is pretty good as you need to take Q-number at 5pm though they usually start at 7pm....

----------


## fotoudavid

Bros, please do me a favor, looking for a 4ft by 1ft by 1ft r 1.5ft tank and stand, if saw and in good condition, please ask for price, am looking for it, as am starting a viva. :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Thanks Billy. Went to see Chinese Physician already.  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

sorry guys. just gotten back from hospital...

Changes in the program (Timing) as such

Places of interest

0930 RV @ C328 for breakfasst
*1030* Off to first stop in LCK ( Gan's aquarium)
*1130* Teo's Aquatic garden
*1230* Farmart for Lunch
*1315* Qian Hu
*1415* Sea View
*1535* Biotope

Desmond, thanks for helping to tidy things up.


Bro fotoudavid, 1.5 ft depth for a viva is a bit shallow IMO. Consider getting a 422.  :Smile:  Better.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Thanks Billy. Went to see Chinese Physician already.



hi Adrian, are u much better?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Thanks Billy. Went to see Chinese Physician already.


Feeling any better?
see you all later  :Smile:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

sorry guys, I'm stuck at my fulltime job for the morning and later need to rush my freelance work!! ~_~"


BTW offtopic: where is a good place to go for treatment of strained muscle? sport massage, chinese physician or? My back shoulder has been aching and strained for like 4 months or so ^_^ Thanks in advance!!

----------


## fotoudavid

enjoy!!!! wish i am there.

----------


## dkk08

We had fun, lots of laughter, great to see you guys there! 

And we're planning another post CNY maybe to Pasir Ris Drive 12 or even across the causeway to Johor area... stay tune!!  :Grin: 

Did I mention the pics will be right up? Busy uploading them and catching a few winks at the same time  :Cool:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Wish I was there~! Sunday morning and continuing on my freelance work... -_-"

----------


## blue33

Nice meeting you guys yesterday, it was really an enjoyable trip i had.  :Well done:  Thanks to David and the rest for organising such an event. Learn alot on Palu and Viva setup, starting to get interested in setting up one for vampire crabs.  :Opps: ... you guys are really poisoning group, wondering should i stay away from you guys. LOL...  :Laughing:  hmm... wondering again... what will my finance minister be thinking...  :Knockout:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: ...

will try to post some pic soon...

----------


## dkk08

Here're the pics... Adrain and the rest of the bros can add on from here  :Grin: 

At Gan's and Teo's

----------


## dkk08

this is our little princess, 6 men and a princess  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

boy oh boy... I looked out of shape... Time to start the weekly swim....

BTW, these altums, according to Mr Gan were farm bred from Germany. Awesome fish!! Need to talk to my CO for budget for 12 fishes. :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Nice meeting you guys yesterday, it was really an enjoyable trip i had.  Thanks to David and the rest for organising such an event. Learn alot on Palu and Viva setup, starting to get interested in setting up one for vampire crabs. ... you guys are really poisoning group, wondering should i stay away from you guys. LOL...  hmm... wondering again... what will my finance minister be thinking... ...
> 
> will try to post some pic soon...



Go for it. It is really something different and not to mention highly addictive. :Grin: 

But honestly, it was an honor to meet you and the rest of the folks in person. Learn a lot from you about aquascaping and I am very sure I will "Harass" you for advice from now on :Grin: . 

Hope you and the rest will join us one post CNY(Before the birth of Issac, my 4th child) and maybe one during the June holidays where we venture north to Kluang, Skudai and Batu Pahat.

Cheers!!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> this is our little princess, 6 men and a princess



hahahaha. Will let her know. I am sure she will be thrilled :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## eddy planer

Desmond!

Well taken! How come you didn't take picture with Vinz, huh? :Crying: 

We all should have taken together with Vinz earlier to increase our moral as members of AQ,but we blur like sotongs!

Vinz, let us know if you're coming with us in our next meetup outings, It will be our guest of honour , hor! agree brothers! :Jump for joy: 


When when are we going to after CNY, to Johor IFS or fish farms?

----------


## David Moses Heng

Tentatively post CNY, I am looking at 27th Feb. Target location will be Pasir Ris Drive 12. RV pont as usual C328. Details yet to finalise.

For johor, target will be the farms and some more well known LFS but need support from brothers over there to help coordinate...


BUT as off now, nothing is finalize yet pending family and work commitment.

It is just a thought unless Eddy and Desmond wants to help plan? :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> We all should have taken together with Vinz earlier to increase our moral as members of AQ,but we blur like sotongs!


Err... were our morale low as members of AQ? I don't think so. One thing i know for sure is that we were not sotongs that day. :Wink:

----------


## dkk08

> boy oh boy... I looked out of shape... Time to start the weekly swim....
> 
> BTW, these altums, according to Mr Gan were farm bred from Germany. Awesome fish!! Need to talk to my CO for budget for 12 fishes.


hahaha if you're out of shape then what am I ah??? 

Ya 12 pc of Altum is no joke lor I'm thinking about the leaf fishes  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> hahahaha. Will let her know. I am sure she will be thrilled


Ya I mean it, she's so sweet and cute! Even my wife thinks she's very pretty!  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> Desmond!
> 
> Well taken! How come you didn't take picture with Vinz, huh?
> 
> We all should have taken together with Vinz earlier to increase our moral as members of AQ,but we blur like sotongs!
> 
> Vinz, let us know if you're coming with us in our next meetup outings, It will be our guest of honour , hor! agree brothers!
> 
> 
> When when are we going to after CNY, to Johor IFS or fish farms?


hahaha if you realize I didn't take any pics at Qian Hu too was busy "window shopping" lar

and yes we should get the mods to join more often too 

I should be free after CNY... June might not be in Singapore though

----------


## dkk08

> Tentatively post CNY, I am looking at 27th Feb. Target location will be Pasir Ris Drive 12. RV pont as usual C328. Details yet to finalise.
> 
> For johor, target will be the farms and some more well known LFS but need support from brothers over there to help coordinate...
> 
> 
> BUT as off now, nothing is finalize yet pending family and work commitment.
> 
> It is just a thought unless Eddy and Desmond wants to help plan?


well I'm ok with 27th Feb for now... as for Johor trip I'm game as long as timing is right... planning I can help coz I can't drive and no car  :Grin:

----------


## Fuzzy

Wahlamak, I totally forgot about this trip  :Sad: 

Looks like you guys had a good time though!

----------


## vinz

It was great to meet all of you. Unfortunately, I couldn't join you guys for very long.

----------


## fotoudavid

Yo bro please update on the CNY trip in pasir ris. :Jump for joy: 

nice pictures!!

----------


## vinz

Suggestion: start a new thread for post CNY trip.

----------


## dkk08

> Yo bro please update on the CNY trip in pasir ris.
> 
> nice pictures!!


thanks David, taken with a point and shoot camera 
Could have taken more pics if my mouth wasn't too busy yakking  :Grin: 

Hope the CNY trip will be more fun with more folks joining us  :Cool:

----------


## dkk08

> Suggestion: start a new thread for post CNY trip.


Hi Vinz, no worries, will definitely start a new thread for the post CNY trip... new thread coming up in 5 mins (or maybe lesser)  :Laughing:

----------


## David Moses Heng

any more photos coming up?

----------


## dkk08

> any more photos coming up?


no more photos from me... what about the rest of the guys?

----------


## blue33

LOL... haven got time to edit the photo...  :Laughing:  will get it done once i'm free.

----------


## blue33

Here you go...

----------


## blue33



----------


## blue33

Make a guess what is this?  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

LOL... After Teo' plant farm forgot to take photo after that. Those plant amazes me too much.  :Blah:  So mostly plants and plants.......  :Razz:

----------


## fireblade

nice [email protected][email protected]@
wish I am there!

----------


## felix_fx2

> Make a guess what is this?



Secret Fertilizer they used. Thats why the plants amazed us so much.
Wished i could have taken the liverworth tank picture. That plant is a pest to me lol

----------


## Wackytpt

Secret picture is Poo Poo... haha

----------


## blue33

LOL... is a dog poo poo.  :Laughing: 




> Secret picture is Poo Poo... haha

----------


## fotoudavid

My goodness, they collect dog poo poo.......... well worth it, wonder smelly or not??

----------


## raymond

hI can share the address for teos and gans plant farm?

----------


## Wackytpt

Teo is a plant farm

Gan is a fish farm.

Both addresses should be in our LFS directory if I am not wrong

Cheers

----------


## David Moses Heng

> nice [email protected][email protected]@
> wish I am there!



don't need to wish. :Smile: 

there is an outing plan for post cny.

come join us.

----------


## felix_fx2

I should have secretly taken a picture of you staring at it.  :Grin: 


> LOL... is a dog poo poo.

----------


## genes

The didiplis diandra looks good!!!

----------


## Shaihulud

It was an eye opener for me as well, I had never beem to those farms honestly and so many different kind of plants and fishes... Btw if you guys are interested in coming to my workplace, just give a call 94337427, and I will bring you in.

----------


## felix_fx2

> It was an eye opener for me as well, I had never beem to those farms honestly and so many different kind of plants and fishes... Btw if you guys are interested in coming to my workplace, just give a call 94337427, and I will bring you in.


Adrian,AL76 and i will be definitively interested  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

